# where to buy this acessorie to install tablet in upper dash



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since this goes on top of the dash, I'm not sure you would want to put a 7 inch tablet there.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

found a picture with the acessorie


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a custom made housing. The height will get you a vision obstructed ticket in some jurisdictions, especially if you've already been pulled over for something else.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Plus it's overkill in my opinion.


----------

